

Dear Asana Inbox, why do you want to slay email? - nands
http://blog.grexit.com/dear-asana-inbox-why-do-you-want-to-slay-email/

======
marknutter
Slay probably isn't the right term. They want to improve upon the concept of
email. If you're solely using email to manage projects and groups you're
taking what is admittedly an elegant and simple platform and trying to stretch
it too far.

~~~
nirajr
I don't mean to say that email as it is will get us to a very elegant solution
for something like group project management. What I'd like to see is that if
email + some addons/enhancement can get us to solving 80% of the project
management problem.

